# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  ماهو سيمنار؟

## شموخي طموحي

أخوتي أود أستفسر بخصوص سيمنار كيف يتم عند تسجيل الموضوع الرسالة الماجستر أو الدكتوراه .
فلقد سمعت أن الطالب عند تسجيل الموضوع لابد من مقابلته  .
فكيف ذلك ؟
وهل هناك سئلة ؟ 
وأن وجدت ما محورها؟
أرجوا أفادتي عن ذلك ..
وشكراً لكم

----------

